# Lots of PUPPY News!



## Mona (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess I'll start with my official introduction of "*Monkey*". Awhile back I posted, asking about early neutering of male pups, but cannot remember if I actually introduced him or not. He was born August 1, 2009 and I got him on October 9. We went out west visiting relatives for about 10 days, and before I got back home, I had him neutered. He was 12 weeks less a day, which is the youngest I have ever had a pup done. All went well, other than the pain from having his dewclaws removed at the same time. I wished I had not put him through that AFTER the fact, but obviously by then, it was too late. I think the stitches were just in too tight though, as one they came out, he was so much better, almost immediately. I am glad I had him neutered so young, as my young female Chihuahua girl is just now in her first heat, and he has been "trying" like crazy! So here is "Monkey", our little Chinese Crested/Chihuahua cross. He's expected to mature about 5.5 lbs. He already has me sooo head over heels in love with him! I used to cringe at these little hairless creatures and the more I saw of them, the more they appealed to me, and now I have been taken over by one! He is such a character, that even my Mom and sister who said he was ugly and wouldn't like him have fallen for him too. Once you see his personality shining through, you just can't help but love the little boy! It's funny because so many people are so afraid to say he's ugly, and I know they are thinking it. I just tell them "Go ahead...I won;t be offended."




He already had a visit in the nursing home out west too, and was a hit there with the residents and staff. I truely feel like I have another baby now...I wrap him in his fuzzy blankie and carry him around, or let him snuggle up in it on my lap. Can't help but look at him and smile, like I am just soooooo full of love for him.



To see more of Monkey, *CLICK HERE* to visit his web page.

*This was him just after we got him home...*









*And like all babies, they are so cute when they are sleeping...*
















*My Dad spoiling him (and fell totally in love with him) while we were out west...*






*Here he is telling Abby..."OK, OK, I give up!"*






*Soaking up some sun...*









Now for the rest of my puppy news...my 3.5 year old Chihuahua "Laci" had her first litter of pups on November 11. She had to have a c-section as the pups were just waaaay to large, each weighing in at about 5 oz. She had TOTALLY rejected them and I had to play mommy to them, feeding them and stimulating them to urinate and defecate for a full 2 days! I swore she was never going to accept them...the way it was, the further away she was from them, the better off she was! FINALLY, yesterday morning was the breakthrough, and I was never more relieved! I have had dogs have c-sections (on first or other litters) in the past, and even though I have read about it, it has NEVER happened to me. This was my first litter after "getting back into Chihuahuas", after a "many years break"! The experience was almost enough to bring me back to my senses and kick me out again! LOL!





They are doing well I think...they are very content, not crying at all, yet have not gained back their original weight loss. Laci still had hardly any milk to speak of, even after giving her 2 shots of oxytocin the day after she whelped. I just don't know what else I can do. I am being very cautious, and watching them guardedly, to ensure they do not "crash". I am hoping as time goes on, she will produce more milk, and at the same time, and so thankful she never had a larger litter, or they never would have gotten enough milk from her! Just the teo of them seem to be pushing the limits!! So anyway, here are my two new little girls...both are so beautifully marked!! I can't wait to see them when they are 8 weeks old! I still don't know if they will be long coats or short coats...time will tell. Dad is a long, Mom is a short. They kind of look short, yet (especially the chocolate) they seem to have the ridge down their back whcih is a sign they will be long coats. One is a black and white, and the other a chocolate tri.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 16, 2009)

Your puppies are sooo sweet. I used to raise Yorkies and had a female die after having a c-section. I raised the 2 puppies with a bottle. I would start feeding and set the clock for 2 hours later. I was on an every 2 hour schedule with them. I remember one night at about 2am that I tried to stretch them out to 3 hours between feedings and they were so hungery that they were sucking their little toungs up to the roof of their mouths. I am sitting there so exhosted and crying because I could not get them to eat. I am crying. They are crying and my ex (wasn't ex at the time) came in and asked me what was wrong and I told him they wouldn't eat. He took them out of my hands and told me to get some sleep. He fed them then and the next feeding. I took it back up from there and we did fine. I really do not miss raising dogs.


----------



## bonloubri (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG Monkey is absolutely adorable. I can't wait to see the babies grow. You will have to keep us updated with pictures. Chi's are my favorite of small dogs.


----------



## bfogg (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh that Monkey is the cutest thing!!!!! Those ears! I can see why it was love at first sight!

Bonnie


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 16, 2009)

I adore Monkey, that is the cutest face and personality! Congrats on the babies, SO cute!


----------



## miniwhinny (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness how can that face not melt your heart hehehehe....and those sleeping pics hehehe what can I say =


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG! :



:wub



Monkey is just too freakin' cute. And some of those pictures just made me laugh! What a HAM!

So glad that all seems to be resolved with Laci and you can get some well needed rest! Can't wait to see those babies in a week or so. More cuteness! I don't know how you can stand it!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG! Monkey looks like a little alien!!









I imagine he minds the cold...here I thought my Min Pin had short hair and needed blankets to go out in the cold!!

Cannot wait to see the pups up on there legs and running around.


----------



## Mona (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for looking and your comments.



Sue, when I got him, I had fully planned to housebreak him to papers in the house for the winter as I was sure he could not handle the winter. Then a friend of mine that used to raise and show them, that doesn't live far from here (about 4 hours drive) told me they are hardier than we give them credit for, and that hers actually went outside to do their business all winter long, and most without coats! Of course it was just in and out, but that's all one can ask for. For this year, until he is actually housetrained, I did pull a small calf hut up close to the house so it will be a little shelter for him throughout his first winter. And yes, I must admit, I have been shopping for him too...now if only he'd grow into all the stuff I bought!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 16, 2009)

Mona, that 'Monkey' is just a little DOLL!! Just look at those EARS...



!!

The Chi puppies are going to be adorable, too; hope all continues to go well now that mom has accepted them.

I'm glad it's you and not me...been there, done that on the problems w/ pups. Lost three of five of the first bitch I ever 'consciously' bred(once, before that, a little 'mutt'-half Scottie, half traveling salesman, that we'd gotten from our dentist's family out in rural Socorro county, had caught me off guard, entered puberty and had a 'fling' w/ the neighbors' entire mini Schnauzer--darling pups, found homes easily, mom got spayed right then!)...an oversized Yorkie.She survived, got spayed...but it was a heartrending experience. Later, I tried breeding a nice typey and not-too-tiny Chi female. She had only two pups also; due to bad advice from my then-vet, she had to have a C-section...the larger of the two had gotten stuck in the birth canal, was lost; the smaller did survive. I had the 'other' local vet, who I had to rush to early in the AM, go ahead and spay her while doing the C-section. She then rejected the lone remaining pup! I managed to keep her going until I could at least get the mom to nurse her, but she never really 'mothered' her. We kept the pup, of course-it was the reason we bred her to begin with---to have another Chi or two ourselves--so in that respect, it worked out!

Years later, I did breed my Schipperke a couple of times. She was a great and correct little dog, and all went well(what a relief!), but I had her spayed after that.We also kept one of those pups, got really good family homes for the others.

Keep the pics and the updates coming on all three pups; LOVE seeing and hearing about them! Now, if you could just supply us with the scent of 'puppy breath', vicariously!!

Margo


----------



## Charley (Nov 16, 2009)

Awww, what a cutie your little Monkey is... and those little ones and Laci are just precious too!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 16, 2009)

Mona, well you know I have a big grin all over my face!! What a precious little diddle you have there



I can see why you are so smitten in love! Your story left me remembering back when I bred Lhasas a few times and my female had 10 puppies. I was helping her by bottle feeding and also massaging baby butts to encourage bowel movements etc.... It was awesome. Good luck with your little ones. I have a feeling we are going to be seeing many more puppy pictures!!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness Mona - Monkey is SO SO adorable. Melts my heart.

Your new Chihuahua pups are very cute also. I'm sorry that mama had so much trouble. Please post lots of photos as they grow. I am a huge chihuahua fan now since Henry joined our family. He truly is one of the best dogs we have ever had.


----------



## bevann (Nov 16, 2009)

good luck with your pups.I raised German Shepherds for many years(same line for 42 years)and saved numerous pups by feeding them plain unflavored yogurt(the kind with acidophilus)and honey.It is very good for digestive tracts.Just be sure it is warm.The honey gives them a sugar boost.Hope your bitch gets more milk.Hand raising is not fun, but puppies are so much fun.I am no longer breeding, but a friend breeds Cardigan Welsh Corgis so I get a Puppy fix once in a while.The best present anyone could ever give me is a puppy next best is a foal.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 16, 2009)

Monkey is absolutely ADORABLE! He made me laugh (in a good way) and just go AWWWE!!!!!!!!!!!!



BUT...... Since I'm actually researching the Chihuahua breed for my next baby.... I have to say your pups win for me. They are so dang cute! Congratulations on all the great puppy news!!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2009)

Love that face,,,he is beyond cute!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 16, 2009)

HOw precious..........I love him. They are the cutest things. Your other two pups look like two of my toy aussies that were in my last litter. They were about that size too......


----------



## minih (Nov 16, 2009)

I love those ears! And what is that a mohawk running up the middle of his cute little head? Adorable, I had to go back several times and look again, each time with a grin on my face.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I love Monkey



And that little tri Chi...






I feel you for on the puppy raising - I had to bottle feed 9 pups once AND I was nursing a 4 month old baby at the time - I felt like a milk factory!! I constantly had bottles in one hand feeding puppies and a baby.. well... attached you know where


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh Mona...when you mentioned your little guy, I had NO idea that he'd be sooooo cute! You're right, I've never been fond of the hairless breed (or any small dog for that matter) but since I've had Teddy, I'm hooked on the small ones! The little ones are adorable too.





I was thinking about getting Teddy's dewclaws done when he gets neutered. Is that a bad idea? I've never done it before.





I've got to ask...where did you get Monkey's little Indian blanket?


----------



## Mona (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL Mary Lou! I have actually been thinking a lot about you and your new little one lately, wondering how he was doing! Sounds like he is fast becoming a little "Mama's Boy" too!




I do have

Oh Shauna, I can only IMAGINE how terrible you must have felt having to care for all those puppies around the clock, and your own baby too!









Sara, I made that little blanket for Monkey when I first got him home. I figured he needed something, so used up some polar fleece and made it the same way I do my little foal blankets. It is/was plain and simple, but it did the trick! Unfortunately though, he has already outgrown it, and that is why I have been on my "shopping spree". This is as bad as shopping for babies...I tell you, I see soooo many cute things for girls!





As for Teddy's dew claws, I'd say he's your dog, it's your call. Many say not to, personally, on my dogs, I prefer they are done. I do have 2 Chihuahuas that are not done, and Molly and Monkey both had theirs when I got them, so when I spay/neuter, I do get them done. Have had them done on a Great Dane before as well. It is so much better to do them when the pups are first born rather than when they are several months old as there is nothing to it when they are babies. (I did my pups today) Once they are older, they feel the pain and takes stitches and longer to heal. The problem with Monkey I think, is because he was so young and playful, and he loves to play with Abby, and Abby would accidentally hurt him while they were playing. That then caused some irritation/minor swelling, and the stitches were so tight, and I imagine it was just throbbing for him. But like I said, it seemed almost instantaneous that once we got the stitches out, he felt much relief. If Teddy were mine, and I was having him neutered, I too would be getting his dew claws removed.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Nov 17, 2009)

Mona said:


> that is why I have been on my "shopping spree". This is as bad as shopping for babies...I tell you, I see soooo many cute things for girls!


Tell me about it!!! I've always thought it was really silly seeing people with dogs that wore clothes. I've had Teddy for 2 weeks, and he already has a house jacket, a hoodie, 2 outdoor jackets and a coat on the way. Mark keeps telling me that we'll have to buy him t-shirts too, and I keep saying no! I have a feeling though that we just might.



Still gotta get him a rain coat and a sweater, and maybe some booties, then we'll be set...I think. I keep seeing these ADORABLE little dresses and girly things, and I keep asking "why couldn't Teddy have been a girl?"





How long did it take Monkey to heal from having the dew claws removed? I wasn't going to get Teddy's done at first, but he's forever biting on his legs. I'm worried that they'll get caught on something and ripped off. Plus he has two on each of his hind legs and those are the legs he's always nawing on.


----------



## Mona (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh gee, I don't know if they will do all four legs, and if not, I would say it is most important to get the back ones removed. He has double dewclaws on each back leg?? THAT is WIERD for a toy breed!

Monkey's were OK until right near the end when it was time to get the stitches out. The first 5 or 6 days were OK, but after that was when he started bumping it (maybe because they did feel better). I think I took the stitches out on day 8, even though I should have left them in for 10 days. I had started soaking his little feet in hot salt water for a day or so because he was in pain and they were pinkish looking. I knew they were really bothering him, yet they were not at all infected.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 17, 2009)

My GP mix has her dew claws. When I took her to the vet to make sure she could have the surgery to be spade the vet reccomended removing the back dew claws. They just hang and do not have any bone in them. She said that leaving them is just an accident (in the middle of the night . 'cause that what they do) waiting to happen. My dog has bone in the front ones. that would be an amputation and I am not up for that.

Mona, how are the babies today?


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!! They are all so cute but Monkey is beyond precious!!!! OMG!!! Just his pictures make put a big smile on my face -- I can't imagine what it must be like to see him in person. He is so neat!!!!!


----------



## Mona (Nov 17, 2009)

Katiean said:


> Mona, how are the babies today?


The puppies are doing very well, and Mom is a full fledged mama now! WHEW!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 17, 2009)

OHHH Mona.. MOnkey is the cutest thing ever

and your pups are very cute I had a chi do the same thing after a c-section but like yours on day 2 she decided she was a mom again





Congrats on the pups again so cute


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 25, 2009)

Mona, in all my life, I don't think I have ever seen such a cute little dog like Monkey! I am a life long Yorkie person, but Monkey could sway me !

Congrats on your Chi pups! Glad everything is working out!

Robin


----------



## shelly (Nov 26, 2009)

:wub



MONKEY is ADORABLE!!!!! His face is precious and those ears-totally cute!!!! Your Chi pups look just like Boston pups!! Makes me want to breed one of my girls again ASAP!!!! I LOVE PUPPIES



:yeah


----------



## Mona (Nov 27, 2009)

shelly said:


> Your Chi pups look just like Boston pups!!


That's exactly what I thought too when they brought them out to me and I first saw them!


----------



## yankee_minis (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a mini dachshund reject her pups after a c-section. It was horrible. I thought she was going to kill them. But about day 2 things were normal.

My 8 pound dachshund had 2 puppies that were 2 ounces each. She was deathly sick just before and we weren't sure anyone would survive. She didn't have milk for a couple days so I had to feed them. One puppy did die-- I was devastated. I kept the surviving puppy and she was Baby for a long time. She's quite the brat now! lol

Congratulations on the puppies!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 30, 2009)

Im coming to your house! I want to pet all of them and steal your chocolate Chi!






:wub


----------

